# SE-R vs Altima Coupe 1/4mile race



## Esteban_Mayer (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi there,
Whats the real deal between this cars? My car is an 05 SE-R 6spd, and personally i would not trade it against a new Coupe v6. I have raced auto Z´s, 2003-2005 and beat them in the 1/4 mile (fair race, lost some too). Also a 2005 auto Mustang GT but i have lost against those too. Also wins against a 2008 VW GTI and Audi TT. 
Still i have never raced against a new Altima coupe and I´m really curious about an outcome haha... has anyone seen this?
My only mod is a Fujita CAI.


----------



## Tony Two-Tone (Feb 18, 2010)

Esteban_Mayer said:


> Hi there,
> Whats the real deal between this cars? My car is an 05 SE-R 6spd, and personally i would not trade it against a new Coupe v6. I have raced auto Z´s, 2003-2005 and beat them in the 1/4 mile (fair race, lost some too). Also a 2005 auto Mustang GT but i have lost against those too. Also wins against a 2008 VW GTI and Audi TT.
> Still i have never raced against a new Altima coupe and I´m really curious about an outcome haha... has anyone seen this?
> My only mod is a Fujita CAI.


I think it depends on whether it's a CVT or 6-speed and then it depends on the driver. Personally, I think the SE-R would come out on top. I've had a few run-ins with Altima coupes and didn't really come away impressed.


----------

